# verdienst



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Mich interessiert wieviel verdient wird bei 0930-er SMS-Versand 
(der Nutzer bezahlt ja ein- und ausgehende SMS - incl.  3 Euro)
wieviel erhält dann der Anbieter - das würde mich interessieren.
Danke


----------

